# Fallout 3 rocks!!! Why no furry mods?



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fallout 3:  Children of The Nursery Mod*

Diana/The Goddess/ZAX with human brain.

When the war started and civilization began to fall apart, Diana appropriated control of a satellite dish and aimed it at Vault 29. She then transmitted a series of security codes to the Vault's Zax unit, and gained control. Over the years that followed, Diana was able to see to the upbringing of the children in her own nature goddess based religion. Every year she ordered a worker robot to leave the vault under the pretext of checking conditions outside. In reality they were preparing an area to receive the Vault populace when they were ready to leave. Finally, she had a series of projectors installed at strategic locations, ready to project her chosen image. She was ready to play god.

Diana thus creates The Nursery.  A miracle of pre-war engineering. It is a self-contained balanced ecological system set within a deep canyon. The valley floor of the canyon is rife with the flora and fauna of times past. At the head of the valley is a lake of crystal blue water that feeds a river. The river flows from one end of the valley to the other, disappearing into the canyon wall. Bordering the lake are several buildings that house the maintenance equipment that keeps the Nursery functioning. 

She has access to every system in the wastland that has the capibility to receive sat or radio tranmitions.  Mutch of this is limited due to aging tech systems, however the conection between her central core to the Vault 29 ZAX in the Nursery is well maintained by both a sat and a hard line she has built and maintained over the years as a backup since building the Nursery.  The vast majority of her "power" is centered around the Nursery and maintaining her connection to it.  If the conection with the hardline and the Sat were lost then a ZAX copy of her persona would be activated.  The ZAX copy is nearly identical to her core personality except the ZAX's mental status dosn't change over time.  It may be possible to destroy the both conections with Diana and the ZAX as well as shutting down the ZAX.  If this were to happen the residents of Vault 29 may be forced to leave the safty of The Nursery.

Diana is aware of many things in the waistland due to her monitoring of radio transmitions as well as robotic observers.  This means she is well awair of the wanderer, if the wanderer has good carma she will be more friendly, if carma is bad enough Diana, the robots and the residents of The Nursery could be hostile.

Diana is awair of President Edens posetion of the FEV, she is graivly concerned about the implications of it's use.  Also this FEV is highly valuable as there are only 4 known to exist.  If Diana gains position of this FEV all 4 will be accounted for.  Also Vault 29 contains all the equipment Diana would need to examine analize and alter/duplicate more of this FEV.

Eden also could pose a major threat to The Nursery is he were to become awair of it.  The pure non raidoactive water as well as the vegitation of the Nursery as well as the Vault 29 with ZAX and equipment would be an invaluble resorce.  The zenophobic Eden would almost certanly destroy the population of Vault 29.

There may be an option to inform Eden of The Nursery, in exchange for friendly status with the Enclave as well as full access to Vault 29 and The Nursery.  You may also be able to warn the population of The Nursery that Eden is coming.  The result of this would be the population ether resettling elswair in the wasteland (possibly in Eden), or dispersing throuhout the wastland.

Diana will ask the wanderer to retrieve the FEV and destroy Eden by any means possable.  This can be done through the main mission quest and turning over the FEV to Diana.  This mission is so important that Diana would be willing to risk one of her precious children to assist the wanderer and possibly be willing to alter the wanderer to better acomplish this task.

Diana will present herself to the wanderer as The Goddess, if the Wanderer has a high enough intelligence and/or science level he will have convo options to reveal The Goddesses true identity.  The Wandere may also be able to "black mail" her into revealing her true identity.

Diana may also be concerned with the Vault 87 that contains the GEK, as well as possibly large amounts of the primary Capital Wastland FEV.  She is awair of the mutant problem even though she has no direct contact with that Vault, she also dosn't know how much FEV may be there.  Though mutants have never wandered into The Nursery that possibility drives Diana tword eliminating that threat.  The possibility exists of getting a sample of the FEV from Vault 87 and giving it to Diana so she can design a "anti-FEV" that would only effect the super mutants.



The population of Vault 29

The Goddess rased the children of Vault 29 in her own religion.  This empasizes the importance of nature.  

"I am the beauty of the green earth, the soul of nature. I am that which gives life unto the world. From Me all things proceed, and unto Me all things must return. Let My worship be in the heart that rejoices."

Shortly after 2077 when the vault is sealed, all the senior members soon died of aparently natural causes.  The oldest of the children was 14 year old Sara.


Sara

Sara was the daughter of a Vetrinarian (her mother) and an animal rights activist (her father).  As one of the few residents of Vault 29 old enough to have pre-war memories she develops a fanatical love of animals, this is fed by the nature religion taught by "The Goddess" Diana.  Sara's young impressionable mind becomes obsesed with animals.  She is convinced humans are enharently self destructive.  Where animals easily strike a ballance with nature humans have destroyed it.  She spends her free time in  Vault 29's genetic archives studing the genetic code that will be used to create animals for populating The Nursery.

Sara never reveals The Goddesses true identity for fear of being chosen to leave the vault.  As a result all pre-war knowlage is never passed down and The Goddesses is able to mold the those young minds as she sees fit.

At the age of 45 Sara has started reasurching the FEV.  She is convinced that for humanity to loose it's distructive nature it must be changed at the bace level.  This is further inforced by internal conflict within the Vault.  Several of the Vaults more troublesome residents have been sent out to report on what is outside, one being her husband, to never return.  Her concern for her two children forces her to take drastic steps.  She "infects" the entire vaults population with her own version of the FEV containing animal genetic code.  

This is done without The Goddesses knowlage and takes her by suprise.  Diana has no choice but to explane the change as being part of her plan, the population of Vault 29 is changing to better co exist with nature.

Shortly after this time The Goddess compleats her preperation of The Nursery and her children are released into a lush green world.



Big thanks to Mikael Grizzly (as rough as he was to the idea on the first page) he really dropped a great plot line on me for me to expound on that will fit the Fallout 3 Lore. He will also be giving be direct feedback as the mod progresses. If it doesn't meet his standards for quality and believability then whatever isn't up to snuff will get redone or scrapped.

All the tools for modding can be found at http://www.fallout3nexus.com/

If you have made mods for Fallout 3, or would like to learn, please let me know.

If you want to contact me directly, my E-mail is pfcthiel@yahoo.com send it subject: A Furrys F3.

Also if you think furries in F3 is a bad idea and nothing can change your mind, don't bother posting, it's a wast of your time and mine.

I'd really like to hear about different plot ideas, how furry to make chars, or if I should make it variable, different species etc.

Keep in mind the more char options the longer it will take to program, and the more updates it may need before it's really finished.​


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 8, 2009)

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Burrows

:l

And NO, furries don't need to be involved in everything.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

That's a fucking stupid idea. Especially since Vaults weren't about gene splicing, take your Bioshock bullshit away from my Fallout kthxbai.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> That's a fucking stupid idea. Especially since Vaults weren't about gene splicing, take your Bioshock bullshit away from my Fallout kthxbai.



Replace gene splicing with FEV.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Burrows
> 
> :l
> 
> And NO, furries don't need to be involved in everything.



This.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Replace gene splicing with FEV.



Which is a fucking stupid idea contradicting previous games, lifted directly from a crappy console shooter.

Both are still fucking stupid.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> This.



Mod=Optional

Don't like it, don't use it.

I don't understand the profanity and disrespect.

Don't like it state why.  The gene splicing being too far outside F3's tech is good advice.  A modified FEV would be another direction.  One I'll probably go with.

If you don't like furrys in F3 just post that it's not your thing.

Some of you guys are coming off like the playground bully that picks on the smaller kids because back home Daddy is an abusive alcoholic.

By the reactions you'd think I was changing the core game...

Or maybe people see a new join date and no posts and then NOOB status overshadows everything.

If that's the case you guys need to look me up on FA.  I've been here for years, just not on the forum.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

Because furries don't deserve to be in such a good game.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

No, we're criticizing your idea because it's rationale, core design, lore and the way it fits (or rather, does not) are either crappy, stupid or not fitting.

It being a mod doesn't make it exempt from criticism, you want to develop something for a game, be prepared to be criticized like a game developer.

Now grow a pair of balls.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> No, we're criticizing your idea because it's rationale, core design, lore and the way it fits (or rather, does not) are either crappy, stupid or not fitting.
> 
> It being a mod doesn't make it exempt from criticism, you want to develop something for a game, be prepared to be criticized like a game developer.
> 
> Now grow a pair of balls.



Got a better idea or does your level of intelligence limit you to "That's a fucking stupid idea".

If so grow a brain.

As far as balls.  I'm a no shit Jihadist killing motherfucker currently deployed to Iraq.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

Somebody better call the _wah_mbulance.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Somebody better call the _wah_mbulance.


Your level of intellect shines.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Hunting for constructive criticism.

If you don't like the idea whats the problem?

You just don't want furries in F3 period?  (In this case why wast time in this thread.)

Or does my plot idea suck, it needs to be rewritten with something more plausible.

If it's the latter I'm very open to better ideas.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 8, 2009)

All games should not have furries/anthros in them. After all, F3 sucks ass.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Hunting for constructive criticism.
> 
> If you don't like the idea whats the problem?
> 
> ...




Other than it really doesn't fit in the canon of Fallout, furries just suck at being useful in games.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Other than it really doesn't fit in the canon of Fallout, furries just suck at being useful in games.


Tru dat.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Got a better idea or does your level of intelligence limit you to "That's a fucking stupid idea".
> 
> If so grow a brain.
> 
> As far as balls.  I'm a no shit Jihadist killing motherfucker currently deployed to Iraq.



I'm the Glorious Emperor of the Universe. Your puny children killing ass doesn't mean squat to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2009)

Cause the instant anything furry is added, IT IS RUINED

Fucking furries be ruining my games

only time you guys dont is in Unreal Tournament series due to the tournament accepts ANYONE entering it thus possible for anthros to appear


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Other than it really doesn't fit in the canon of Fallout, furries just suck at being useful in games.



I was thinking of race benefits.

Depending on species you might get a combo of the fallowing.

S.P.E.C.I.A.L.

Strength (A bear would have more a mouse less)
Perception (Smell, sight, sound)
Endurance (Draft horse vs cheetah)
Charisma (Some hate furries some don't)
Intelligence (Probably be lower for most)
Agility (Tortus vs Hare)

Skills

Small Guns (penalty in most as paws arn't so great here)
Big Guns (paw problem again)
Energy Weapons (paws and singed fur...)
Unarmed (Ooo hey I have claws!)
Melee Weapons (Could go ether way...)
Explosives (Disarming mines...  Ouch)
Medicine (Where is the nearest vet?)
Sneak (Mouse vs bull)
Lockpic (Damn paws again)
Science (No effect?)
Repair (Screwdriver, pliers..  mother#$%#)
Barter (See Charisma)
Speech (Words is hard)

A lot depends on what species and how animal like are they, are we talking shaggy humans or barking and howling at the moon.

I've used chars that sucked at combat but non combat skills made up for it.  Can't shoot a gun but you won't see me tell after I slit your throught.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Other than it really doesn't fit in the canon of Fallout, furries just suck at being useful in games.





Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm the Glorious Emperor of the Universe. Your puny children killing ass doesn't mean squat to me.



"It's easy...  You just don't lead them so much...  Ain't war hell?...  Hahahaha."


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Mod=Optional
> 
> Don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> ...


Heres the thing welcome to the Forums, cause you havent been here then you dont know how we operate, Time on FA and on FAF means jack squat, its one own intelligence.

Now you trying to pull "Well I been on FA for years" well that doesnt work here, doesn't mean we cant criticize you on OUR opinion of that idea.

It wouldnt fit in with the game, AT ALL. THere are mods out there that fit the game better than "Lets add furries"


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> "It's easy...  You just don't lead them so much...  Ain't war hell?...  Hahahaha."




Now you're speaking gibberish.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Now you're speaking gibberish.



Someone has never watched Full Metal Jacket.

Reply is a quote from a movie replying to a question of killing women and children.

Considered by some to be the best war movie of all time.  I prefer Saving Private Ryan myself.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Heres the thing welcome to the Forums, cause you havent been here then you dont know how we operate, Time on FA and on FAF means jack squat, its one own intelligence.
> 
> Now you trying to pull "Well I been on FA for years" well that doesnt work here, doesn't mean we cant criticize you on OUR opinion of that idea.
> 
> It wouldnt fit in with the game, AT ALL. THere are mods out there that fit the game better than "Lets add furries"



It's a shame when people are judged by post count.

It reminds me why I avoid Forums.  Especially non-moderated ones.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

People are judged based on their intelligence. 

Which is strangely absent in your posts.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> People are judged based on their intelligence.
> 
> Which is strangely absent in your posts.



It only takes 10 posts for you to form an opinion?

What do you want to do, quiz me?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> It's a shame when people are judged by post count.
> 
> It reminds me why I avoid Forums.  Especially non-moderated ones.


Seems you have none due to me saying post counts dont mean shit
you can have 9000 but come off as a idiot and everyone will treat you as one.

and this one is Moderated, the thing is with this situation the worst we can get is infractions which is a slap on the wrist saying "dont do that"


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

Well with ten posts, you've made yourself to be as judgmental as Wolf-Bone.  So yes.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well with ten posts, you've made yourself to be as judgmental as Wolf-Bone.  So yes.



Kinda hard not to be when the first replies to a thread include obscenities and harsh criticism without any constructive input.

If you don't like the idea and don't think it can be fixed why waste time berating it?


----------



## Seas (Sep 8, 2009)

That is not a bad idea you have there, OP , but I'm sure many have thought about a similar one. 
I will add my opinion though : calling the creatures you planned furries even as just in the conception is not the best idea, anthro/anthropomorphic animal may be better because it is less associated with this fandom, and implies more in the direction of anthropomorphic creatures already seen in other games, like D&D ones, The Elder Scrolls series, etc... 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> That's a fucking stupid idea. Especially since Vaults weren't about gene splicing, take your Bioshock bullshit away from my Fallout kthxbai.



Because in a world with laser/plasma/gauss weapons, super-mutants, ghouls , strangely mutated animals , vaults with all kinds of experiments , and a vault that has a supercomputer that seeks control over the world using a massive robotic army, genetics just don't seem to fit!

Or, maybe, they just don't fit your little close-minded view on how the lore should look, and never even have a chance to reveal any new aspect.

It's funny how you post about him having low intelligence, yet your posts imply the thing going quite the opposite direction.

Te other commenters are not even trying to troll properly.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> That is not a bad idea you have there, OP , but I'm sure many have thought about a similar one.
> I will add my opinion though : calling the creatures you planned furries even as just in the conception is not the best idea, anthro/anthropomorphic animal may be better because it is less associated with this fandom, and implies more in the direction of anthropomorphic creatures already seen in other games, like D&D ones, The Elder Scrolls series, etc...
> 
> 
> ...



I got it on the furry thing.  I'd like to come up with something that those Anthromophs/AnthroMutants? would use themselves.

As I mentioned in the OP the plot/explanation is the hardest to pull off and where I need a lot of help.  I really want someone who uses this mod to wonder why this race/s wasn't in the original vanilla.

Getting a better view of the lore and outside ideas are part of why I posted here.  I was hoping to fined a place where ideas flowed freely.

Instead it seemed to me my idea as a whole just got shit on.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> That's a fucking stupid idea. Especially since Vaults weren't about gene splicing, take your Bioshock bullshit away from my Fallout kthxbai.



http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/West_Tek_Research_Facility

"The *West Tek Research Facility* was founded in 2002 as the primary research base for soon-to-be most important private contractor of the United States government. Initially divided into two sections, Advanced Weapons and Biomedical Sciences Research"

Biomedical Sciences Research...  Hmmm...

Maybe WTRF had a center out east...  If it was so important maybe they backed up the data or had another facility.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know what makes Fallout 3 such a good game, like everyone tells me.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

*FEV Experiment Disk*

*Log Date May 13, 2076*

We have spliced several new gene sequences, supplied by Major Barnett's advisory team, into FEV. With batch 11-101a, we infected 23 dogs of both pure and mixed breed, and all experienced nearly immediate growth. The larger size was accompanied with increased aggressiveness, while no significant intelligence increase was noted. We plan to attempt crossover of 92 allele pairs with batch 11-011. All subjects were terminated after 14 weeks of study.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> That is not a bad idea you have there, OP , but I'm sure many have thought about a similar one.
> I will add my opinion though : calling the creatures you planned furries even as just in the conception is not the best idea, anthro/anthropomorphic animal may be better because it is less associated with this fandom, and implies more in the direction of anthropomorphic creatures already seen in other games, like D&D ones, The Elder Scrolls series, etc...
> 
> 
> ...



with the small number of Vaults that WEREN'T cleaned out by the enclaved, its possible one was towards Genetics or splicing.

Two the thing is the computer wanted to only have PURE humans, no one with a trace of Mutation to rebuild the States and I would believe splicing would be labeled under the super computer's list as Mutation.

Anthros can be added, but wouldnt fit in with the game, it isnt like Fantasy games


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

*KrisFox*, you're an idiot. West Tek was a private company running that single facility in California (and single most important one), hence the name West Tek *Research Facility*. Not to mention that biomedical research was focused not on gene splicing but viruses - specifically the PVP, Pan Immunity Viron Project designed to counteract Chines biochem weapons, later transformed into FEV.

I wrote the entry and wikified the holodisks, don't even try to preach to me.

Gene splicing was a technology first thought of in the 1950s, true. But there is nothing in Fallout nor Fallout 2 that suggests that it's even remotely possible - Vault City, the Enclave and the Brotherhood, three most advanced factions in the wasteland, do not have a single mention that can provide any factual basis for speculation that splicing technology is in use.

Only references to it are made in pre-War WTRF holodisks and only in regards to FEV-II development.

There are two possible ways that this can work - either DIANA at the Nursery arrives at the conclusion that she needs some tailored creatures to fix the place and grows them from zero (look up Van Buren, Nursery, DIANA and Derek Greenway), creating a very limited, unique group of anthropomorphic animals to do her work or they are a result of SCIENCE! of radiation, much like Radscorpions are. In the former, there is the potential for them to be intelligent and have opposable thumbs, in the latter, they'd be about as bright as a Yao Guai.

And no, Vaults do not do gene splicing. It's pointless in a healthy population living in a sheltered, conditioned environment. 

See? It took me 5 minutes to think up an explanation that can fit (even though furries would be very out of place in Fallout regardless, that's why they took out the Burrows).



Seastalker said:


> Because in a world with laser/plasma/gauss weapons, super-mutants, ghouls , strangely mutated animals , vaults with all kinds of experiments , and a vault that has a supercomputer that seeks control over the world using a massive robotic army, genetics just don't seem to fit!
> 
> Or, maybe, they just don't fit your little close-minded view on how the lore should look, and never even have a chance to reveal any new aspect



New aspects should fit in seamlessly, not concepts haphazardly hammered in without much thought, which is, incidentally, what Fallout 3 developers and their horde of sycopanths are quite adept at doing. 

I wouldn't flame if it was a coherent, well thought out design idea that would show signs of thought and effort put in them beyond the typical Fo3fanboy "VALTZ GUNZ KEWL FURRIEZ DO EET".


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> *KrisFox*, you're an idiot. West Tek was a private company running that single facility in California (and single most important one), hence the name West Tek *Research Facility*. Not to mention that biomedical research was focused not on gene splicing but viruses - specifically the PVP, Pan Immunity Viron Project designed to counteract Chines biochem weapons, later transformed into FEV.
> 
> I wrote the entry and wikified the holodisks, don't even try to preach to me.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to preach anything to you, and I have never played the first two games.  I was just posting what I found using the fallout wiki.

I don't fallow the lore of fallout like some do, but know there are people that do, apparently I got lucky and found one that does.  Thanks.

You have given me helpful info I can use to chase down a good plotline.  

Dare I give you credit for inspiring plotline or should I pretend you never rave me advice.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2009)

I just ask you to do research first, always.

Fallout's important to me and, well, I've seen too much shoddy mods already. Sorry for being a jackass, but most of the time, people don't even listen to advice. I'm glad you're a person who does.

Therefore, I hereby officially call back what I've said about you and apologize for being an ass and calling you a childkiller (even though that's one of the more amusing karma images in Fo1).

Once again, sorry for my jackassery.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I just ask you to do research first, always.
> 
> Fallout's important to me and, well, I've seen too much shoddy mods already. Sorry for being a jackass, but most of the time, people don't even listen to advice. I'm glad you're a person who does.
> 
> ...



Hey no problem, I'm not made of glass.

I really had no idea where to start researching, the fallout wiki is so expansive you get lost in it.

Reading about Diana Stone gave me chills.  The whole omnipotent nature goddess thing combined with the most powerful tech in the fallout world.  With access to sats (and presumably any facility that can receive) there isn't much she couldn't do.

The hardest part of the plot is how the Nursery overlaps Oasis in Fallout 3.  To use her for the plot would require at least artistic forgiveness, for a new location, or a complete remake of Oasis...

As for the Childkiller comment it suits my own sense of warped humor as I joke about it myself.  Luckily though the only people I've had to kill were both armed and ether aiming at me, or other coalition/Iraqi forces.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 8, 2009)

Because it would look stupid in a post apocalyptic universe. Furry mods are best kept in the Elder Scrolls games due to Khajiit and Argonian races (kitties and lizards).

PS: I play Fallout 3 also.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't fuck with Fallout.  Leave it alone.  It's suffered enough as it is.  You want to tack an unofficial mod on it, fine, but please don't give Beth any bright ideas for things like playable smart talking deathclaws with fur (I'M LOOKING DIRECTLY AT YOU TICTACS).


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, this seems... odd. People saying furries want in everywhere. I'm a modder and gamer and i play a bit of everything. RPGs, RTSs, Shooters of the first and third person variety and anything else. And of all of them, i have seen very few furry mods of any kind. Not that i've searched extensively(there may be a little pocket of furry themed mods out there that i've never found). 

So it doesn't seem at all unreasonable that a furry mod be made for Fallout 3. Hell, there's Vampires and DeathClaws, so an anthropomorphic fox or two wouldn't be out of theme or at all impossible. Actually, all of the nuclear radiation based mutations in this game are quite impossible, as radiation damages everything in ones body, and isn't fine enough to cause specific enough genetic damage to result in anything shown in the game. That said, any and all arguments saying some sort of furry character in game would be out of theme or impossible, just remember that the whole post apocalyptic mutation trend thing is impossible. You don't get ghoulified, you just die or get cancer, then die.

Personally, I don't like the way humans look. We're boring and bland, with same-y features and uninteresting physical adaptations. So, yeah, as im going to spend a great deal of time looking at my characters back, i'd prefer it be a bit more visually interesting. 

So yeah, furry mod would be awesome. Maybe out of place, maybe non canon, but i don't give 2 cents about that, and those who do don't have to give this mod any attention.

Oh, and that's my 2 cents.


Run Rampant, Mind the Silence

SILENTrampancy

*EDIT* oh, and i just notice the nerf herder title i was given for being a noobie. That was a good lol.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 9, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> Yeah, this seems... odd. People saying furries want in everywhere. I'm a modder and gamer and i play a bit of everything. RPGs, RTSs, Shooters of the first and third person variety and anything else. And of all of them, i have seen very few furry mods of any kind. Not that i've searched extensively(there may be a little pocket of furry themed mods out there that i've never found).
> 
> So it doesn't seem at all unreasonable that a furry mod be made for Fallout 3. Hell, there's Vampires and DeathClaws, so an anthropomorphic fox or two wouldn't be out of theme or at all impossible. Actually, all of the nuclear radiation based mutations in this game are quite impossible, as radiation damages everything in ones body, and isn't fine enough to cause specific enough genetic damage to result in anything shown in the game. That said, any and all arguments saying some sort of furry character in game would be out of theme or impossible, just remember that the whole post apocalyptic mutation trend thing is impossible. You don't get ghoulified, you just die or get cancer, then die.
> 
> ...




The idea is that Diana (the supercomputer with a human brain) will have modified the population of vault 29 to better care for and integrate into the Nursery.

This mod may need to replace Oasis, or create a new region.  However it does use pre-existing story Lore from F3 and expands on a story never finished.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Don't fuck with Fallout.  Leave it alone.  It's suffered enough as it is.  You want to tack an unofficial mod on it, fine, but please don't give Beth any bright ideas for things like playable smart talking deathclaws with fur (I'M LOOKING DIRECTLY AT YOU TICTACS).



I promise NO TALKING DEATHCLAWS!!!

There will be 6-12 anthro chars in one aria, with the possibility of altering your char, or hiring a companion.

F3 will not be crawling with furries due to this mod.

Even installed it will be an optional, limited scope mission that may have a char mod option at the end if completed just right.

Also the races in this mod will have race related attributes/boni that would significantly effect gameplay if you were altered/modified/mutated into one of these races.  With different effects for each race.


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 16, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> The idea is that Diana (the supercomputer with a human brain) will have modified the population of vault 29 to better care for and integrate into the Nursery.
> 
> This mod may need to replace Oasis, or create a new region.  However it does use pre-existing story Lore from F3 and expands on a story never finished.




Yeah, i'm not really that into the Fallout universe. Post Apocalyptia is a fun place and all for a game, but overall it doesn't leave one much to work with. Not unless you wish to go outside of plausible scenarios and make things happen regardless of their possibilities in reality.

So, i have no idea who Diana is. Nor what the nursery thing is all about. I just grow really tired of staring at a human's back. Very boring. Variety is the spice of life, they say, and humans are about as bland and homogeneous as they get.

So, go ahead with this. Nay sayers and skeptics be damned, i think it's an interesting idea. It's rare to get mods with actual stories and tie-ins with the game universe. If you need any inspirations or tips, and also have Oblivion, check out this mod called Curse of the Hircine. It's really well made and very... immersive. It's better quality than the stuff Bethesda released.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6486 

That's the page i got it from. It's definitely worth a playthrough. The voice acting and characters are more endearing than anything i've ever seen from bethesda, so you need not worry about quality. 

Run Rampant, Mind the Silence

SILENTrampancy


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoops


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 16, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> Yeah, i'm not really that into the Fallout universe. Post Apocalyptia is a fun place and all for a game, but overall it doesn't leave one much to work with. Not unless you wish to go outside of plausible scenarios and make things happen regardless of their possibilities in reality.
> 
> So, i have no idea who Diana is. Nor what the nursery thing is all about. I just grow really tired of staring at a human's back. Very boring. Variety is the spice of life, they say, and humans are about as bland and homogeneous as they get.
> 
> ...




Well you'll be glad to know that an actual sound studio has agreed to lend it's services, also found a talented individual to do the body mods.

Now I just need to find the time to wright out the storyline.


----------



## furrylupus (Sep 16, 2009)

I made a Re-skin for Dogmeat
Now Hes Bolt!!!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2795571


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

Ugh...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

furrylupus said:


> I made a Re-skin for Dogmeat
> Now Hes Bolt!!!
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2795571



Â¬_Â¬  no.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 16, 2009)

i should go buy this, im tired of renting it, i hate renting if i love the game.


----------



## furrylupus (Sep 16, 2009)

Also Made Replacement Posters and new pipboy screenglare
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2799468
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2799481

seriously though if you want something different this game its really easy to mod


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

furrylupus said:


> Also Made Replacement Posters and new pipboy screenglare
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2799468
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2799481
> 
> seriously though if you want something different this game its really easy to mod




You love ruining this game, don't you.


----------



## furrylupus (Sep 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You love ruining this game, don't you.



Yes Sir


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

furrylupus said:


> Yes Sir



You sir, are fail.


F3 is still a gr8 game, ive gone back and started again. Want an evil character this time.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> You sir, are fail.
> 
> 
> F3 is still a gr8 game, ive gone back and started again. Want an evil character this time.



meh






Spoiler



The ending for evil characters is fucking depressing.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> meh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before or after the DLCs?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

Spoiler



there all depressing because you cant continue on unless you have the DLC *grr*



ahh, why not. im only gonna get 10euro credit on it, so might as well give it one more lash.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Before or after the DLCs?



Before, definitely.

After, not sure, didn't play any DLC before I got quite sick of the game.  2 playthroughs for the sake of being thorough and "fuck this shit".


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

I see.  I haven't actually...played a whole lot of it, because I'm waiting for the GOTY edition to come out so I can play it on the ps3.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I see.  I haven't actually...played a whole lot of it, because I'm waiting for the GOTY edition to come out so I can play it on the ps3.



Im just gonna get it as soon as they put it up on PS Store.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Im just gonna get it as soon as they put it up on PS Store.




Lol, right.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

Also, for the record, I'd like to make a brief mention of how much I hate Bethesda for sucking Microsoft's cock like there was honey coming out of it.  They shat on the PS3.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

They really did.  But at least they're making it up to the Ps3 owners with the GOTY edition.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Also, for the record, I'd like to make a brief mention of how much I hate Bethesda for sucking Microsoft's cock like there was honey coming out of it.  They shat on the PS3.



EVERY games dev does that.

Bethseda
IW
Activision
EA
etc
etc

they all just love the alluring sight of Bill Gates and his benjamins.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

A friend of mine made a comment to the effect of "It's a cutthroat business world, and Microsoft's just a player in a vicious game, and they're playing to win, and blablablah".

Fuck that.  Someone needs to kick the piss out of Micro$oft, and needs to tell Sony to grow a pair and get aggressive.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A friend of mine made a comment to the effect of "It's a cutthroat business world, and Microsoft's just a player in a vicious game, and they're playing to win, and blablablah".




Lol.  It's just a matter that Microshit throws a fit whenever another console does good, so they buy exclusivity.  You hear about Fat Princess?  Coming to the 360 soon now.  :\


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lol.  It's just a matter that Microshit throws a fit whenever another console does good, so they buy exclusivity.  You hear about Fat Princess?  Coming to the 360 soon now.  :\



Y'know, I realize that it's "stooping to Microsoft's level" and all that, but Sony really needs to start taking some cheap shots and fighting dirty if they want to avoid being screwed by Microsoft.

EDIT: Only a matter of time before the 360 suffers from a new pandemic of hardware failures, it's built so poorly.  Also, why the hell Sony makes it hard for devs to write for their consoles so much I have no idea.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

85,047,843,792,921 US$ is sony's net worth

Approx (nobodys sure yet) 121,000,000,000,000 US$ Microsoft has as of last month.

Look who has all the money to spend Â¬_Â¬
still your right, sony still have over 85 billion dollars to use!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are trillions.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Those are trillions.



meh, i failed maths


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2009)

Thinking back to the concept of "The Burrows" and the S'lanter raccoons... that really didn't fit the flavor of Fallout at all.  Some nutcase Frankenstein-esque/Dr. Moreau-esque person setting up shop in the largely lawless post-apoc world, I could believe.  I forget EXACTLY how Deathclaws came to be, but I think they were the result of genetic Frankenstein-ery in an effort to produce a handy-dandy killing machine to let loose upon Chinese troops.  Not too far-fetched an idea to encounter a mad scientist obsessed with the Deathclaws and keen on mishmashing even more species (post-apocalyptic species that is) together into a brutish army, presumably to carve out a chunk of the wasteland or worse.  Building supermutant armies was good enough for the Master, after all.


----------



## Rifter (Sep 17, 2009)

The level of self loathing in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 17, 2009)

Self loathing what


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 17, 2009)

well, instead of starting a new thread asking this, i was wondering, anyone know how to use console comands on the 360 version?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 17, 2009)

There is no console in the console versions.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Because furries don't deserve to be in such a good game.



You act like being a furry means something outside of TEH INTERWEBZ. :roll:



Tycho said:


> Don't fuck with Fallout.  Leave it alone.  It's suffered enough as it is.



Like being a horribly overrated game that doesn't deserve half of its praise?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 18, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> You act like being a furry means something outside of TEH INTERWEBZ. :roll:




You mean it doesn't?


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 18, 2009)

a good game should never be moded to something else (with the exceptions of skin and clothing mods)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 18, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> a good game should never be moded to something else (with the exceptions of skin and clothing mods)




Tell that to Quake, Doom, and Unreal Tournament.


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 18, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> a good game should never be moded to something else (with the exceptions of skin and clothing mods)



Games like Diablo 2 getting its skillsets modded by unsatisfied modders equates to a shitty game? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Tell that to Quake, Doom, and Unreal Tournament.



UT3 still kicks ass thanks to all the community mods and dlc.
Ever had a game of Snowreal? brilliant.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 18, 2009)

Guys what if there was a way that you could come up with a reason furries would exist in Fallout 3? I mean they have Super Munants and everything else. So what if you could come up with a decent story for them?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, of course.  THE RADIATION HAS CREATED BEAUTIFAIL ANTHROPOMORPHIC BEINGS INSTEAD OF UGLY MONSTROSITIES THAT WERE ONCE HUMANS!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Yes, of course.  THE RADIATION HAS CREATED BEAUTIFAIL ANTHROPOMORPHIC BEINGS INSTEAD OF UGLY MONSTROSITIES THAT WERE ONCE HUMANS!



Well I never said that. I mean of course radiation is going to cause horrible mutations. I never said anything about it making anything furry. I mean hell it made that one guy a fucking Tree o.o. But still I mean there could be a way to write it in so they fit. I never played FO1 or FO2 I looked at them but then said fuck it. They just don't seem to be my kind of game. Anyway I'm getting of track. I'm just saying anyone with half the knowlage to write should be able to come up with a decent fan made story to have Anthros in it.

Also don't try to make be sound like an retard just because I'm trying to make some suggestions


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 18, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Well I never said that. I mean of course radiation is going to cause horrible mutations. I never said anything about it making anything furry. I mean hell it made that one guy a fucking Tree o.o. But still I mean there could be a way to write it in so they fit. I never played FO1 or FO2 I looked at them but then said fuck it. They just don't seem to be my kind of game. Anyway I'm getting of track. I'm just saying anyone with half the knowlage to write should be able to come up with a decent fan made story to have Anthros in it.
> 
> Also don't try to make be sound like an retard just because I'm trying to make some suggestions



that was a FEV exposed man, and he had a tree that he carried from the west coast on his head and ended up in Oasis.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that was a FEV exposed man, and he had a tree that he carried from the west coast on his head and ended up in Oasis.



Well I didn't really pat any mind to what anybody in the game said.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm working on an outline for the premise of this mod.  It looks like it is going to be a big enough mod I'm going to need a bible ref sheet to guide the story line.  Here is what I have so far.  Keep in mind this is my first rough and it is still only partially complete.  I'm looking for suggestions for the in game chars as far as species and how the would fit in "The Nursery".



Diana/The Goddess/ZAX with human brain.

When the war started and civilization began to fall apart, Diana appropriated control of a satellite 
dish and aimed it at Vault 29. She then transmitted a series of security codes to the Vault's Zax 
unit, and gained control. Over the years that followed, Diana was able to see to the upbringing of 
the children in her own nature goddess based religion. Every year she ordered a worker robot to leave 
the vault under the pretext of checking conditions outside. In reality they were preparing an area to 
receive the Vault populace when they were ready to leave. Finally, she had a series of projectors 
installed at strategic locations, ready to project her chosen image. She was ready to play god.

Diana thus creates The Nursery.  A miracle of pre-war engineering. It is a self-contained balanced 
ecological system set within a deep canyon. The valley floor of the canyon is rife with the flora and 
fauna of times past. At the head of the valley is a lake of crystal blue water that feeds a river. 
The river flows from one end of the valley to the other, disappearing into the canyon wall. Bordering 
the lake are several buildings that house the maintenance equipment that keeps the Nursery 
functioning. 

She has access to every system in the wasteland that has the capability to receive sat or radio 

transmitions.   Much of this is limited due to aging tech systems, however the connection between her central core to the Vault 29 ZAX in the Nursery is well maintained by both a sat and a hard line she has built and maintained over the years as a backup since building the Nursery.  The vast majority of her "power" is centered around the Nursery and maintaining her connection to it.  If the connection with the hard line and the Sat were lost then a ZAX copy of her persona would be activated.  The ZAX copy is nearly identical to her core personality except the ZAX's mental status doesn't change over time.  It may be possible to destroy the both connections with Diana and the ZAX as well as shutting down the ZAX.  If this were to happen the residents of Vault 29 may be forced to leave the safety of The Nursery.

Diana is aware of many things in the waistland due to her monitoring of radio transmisions as well as robotic observers.  This means she is well aware of the wanderer, if the wanderer has good karma she will be more friendly, if karma is bad enough Diana, the robots and the residents of The Nursery could be hostile.

Diana is aware of President Edens possession of the FEV, she is gravely concerned about the implications of it's use.  Also this FEV is highly valuable as there are only 4 known to exist.  If Diana gains position of this FEV all 4 will be accounted for.  Also Vault 29 contains all the equipment Diana would need to examine analyze and alter/duplicate more of this FEV.

Eden also could pose a major threat to The Nursery is he were to become aware of it.  The pure non radioactive water as well as the vegetation of the Nursery as well as the Vault 29 with ZAX and equipment would be an invaluable resource.  The xenophobic Eden would almost certainly destroy the population of Vault 29.

There may be an option to inform Eden of The Nursery, in exchange for friendly status with the Enclave as well as full access to Vault 29 and The Nursery.  You may also be able to warn the population of The Nursery that Eden is coming.  The result of this would be the population ether resettling elsewhere in the wasteland (possibly in Eden), or dispersing throughout the wasteland.

Diana will ask the wanderer to retrieve the FEV and destroy Eden by any means possible.  This can be done through the main mission quest and turning over the FEV to Diana.  This mission is so important that Diana would be willing to risk one of her precious children to assist the wanderer and possibly be willing to alter the wanderer to better accomplish this task.

Diana will present herself to the wanderer as The Goddess, if the Wanderer has a high enough intelligence and/or science level he will have convo options to reveal The Goddesses true identity.  The Wanderer may also be able to "black mail" her into revealing her true identity.

Diana may also be concerned with the Vault 87 that contains the GEK, as well as possibly large amounts of the primary Capital Wasteland FEV.  She is aware of the mutant problem even though she has no direct contact with that Vault, she also doesn't know how much FEV may be there.  Though mutants have never wandered into The Nursery that possibility drives Diana to eliminating that threat.  The possibility exists of getting a sample of the FEV from Vault 87 and giving it to Diana so she can design a "anti-FEV" that would only effect the super mutants.



The population of Vault 29

The Goddess raised the children of Vault 29 in her own religion.  This emphasizes the importance of nature.  

"I am the beauty of the green earth, the soul of nature. I am that which gives life unto the world. From Me all things proceed, and unto Me all things must return. Let My worship be in the heart that rejoices."

Shortly after 2077 when the vault is sealed, all the senior members soon died of apparently natural causes.  The oldest of the children was 14 year old Sara.


Sara

Sara was the daughter of a Veterinarian (her mother) and an animal rights activist (her father).  As one of the few residents of Vault 29 old enough to have pre-war memories she develops a fanatical love of animals, this is fed by the nature religion taught by "The Goddess" Diana.  Sara's young impressionable mind becomes obsessed with animals.  She is convinced humans are inherently self destructive.  Where animals easily strike a balance with nature humans have destroyed it.  She spends her free time in  Vault 29's genetic archives studying the genetic code that will be used to create animals for populating The Nursery.

Sara never reveals The Goddesses true identity for fear of being chosen to leave the vault.  As a result all pre-war knowledge is never passed down and The Goddesses is able to mold the those young minds as she sees fit.

At the age of 45 Sara has started resurching the FEV.  She is convinced that for humanity to loose it's destructive nature it must be changed at the base level.  This is further enforced by internal conflict within the Vault.  Several of the Vaults more troublesome residents have been sent out to report on what is outside, one being her husband, to never return.  Her concern for her two children forces her to take drastic steps.  She "infects" the entire vaults population with her own version of the FEV containing animal genetic code.  

This is done without The Goddesses knowledge and takes her by surprise.  Diana has no choice but to enplane the change as being part of her plan, the population of Vault 29 is changing to better co exist with nature.

Shortly after this time The Goddess completes her preparation of The Nursery and her children are released into a lush green world.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm basing this mod on existing Fallout lore from the Van Buren Fallout game that was going to be produced by Black Isle Studios but was canceled in 2003 

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Van_Buren

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Diana_Stone
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Nursery


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> I'm basing this mod on existing Fallout lore from the Van Buren Fallout game that was going to be produced by Black Isle Studios but was canceled in 2003
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Van_Buren
> 
> ...



OOH OOH, you gotta make a B.O.M.B. 001, you gotta.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> OOH OOH, you gotta make a B.O.M.B. 001, you gotta.



I could...  But in game you would have to convince Diana/The Goddess to fire it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> I could...  But in game you would have to convince Diana/The Goddess to fire it.



at whom though?


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> at whom though?



What do you want to nuke into a radioactive crater?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> What do you want to nuke into a radioactive crater?



the surounding area to cause it to cave in on the people who established a town there. but really, i would have to say, Chinese advancements, in China of course. you cant forget, she would still be based on, er, under U.S. soil and programed by a joint Military-Civilian company.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> the surounding area to cause it to cave in on the people who established a town there. but really, i would have to say, Chinese advancements, in China of course. you cant forget, she would still be based on, er, under U.S. soil and programed by a joint Military-Civilian company.



What would be the point?  

Nuking China isn't going to effect anyone in The Capital Wasteland.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> What would be the point?
> 
> Nuking China isn't going to effect anyone in The Capital Wasteland.



well, there are computers and robots that never even knew the war happened, or China's condition, or they could be preparing to take the capital, the Chinese in Mama Dolce's probably assumed the war was still going.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Like being a horribly overrated game that doesn't deserve half of its praise?



Bitch, you better not be talking about Fallout 1 and 2.


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 25, 2009)

Backstory outlined in OP along with possible options for the wanderer.


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 26, 2009)

Woot, this is starting to seem like a mod that is actually going to be made instead of one of those pipe dreams that never even sees an alpha. 

I'd like to take this time to mention that all of you who find the idea of furries in fallout 3 bad, either for the game or because it won't fit your tastes, you do not have to play it. You don't even have to look in the general direction of the website hosting this mod. So ease up on the hate.

Oh, and i definitely agree that this game is highly overrated. People speak of it as if it's the second coming of Portals, which, might i add, has come and gone in the form of Batman, Arkham Asylum. It's by no means a bad game, but it definitely could have been better; Better animations, Better voice acting, more diversity in voice actors, better gameplay mechanics; the list goes on. Bethesda Softworks in itself has never been a very high quality developer in these areas. But, all in all, it's a fun game and in the end that's all that matters. Any other words are simply for the sake of themselves.

Run Rampant, Mind the Silence

*SILENT*_rampancy_


----------



## KrisFox (Sep 28, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> Woot, this is starting to seem like a mod that is actually going to be made instead of one of those pipe dreams that never even sees an alpha.
> 
> I'd like to take this time to mention that all of you who find the idea of furries in fallout 3 bad, either for the game or because it won't fit your tastes, you do not have to play it. You don't even have to look in the general direction of the website hosting this mod. So ease up on the hate.
> 
> ...



It's still in the pipe faze.

I have two people that have agreed to lend a hand.  One has a sound studio and can do male voices and sound effects.  (I need voice actors but no new effects sounds)  The other has done ONE anthro type body mod for F3.  It looks very good and the style fits with F3.

That's it.  I have not made any mods for F3 but am trying to make time to learn.

If I have to do it solo then this mod might be a year or two away from a Alpha test...


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 28, 2009)

This would practicly rape the game, mutations maybe but seriously? no.


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 28, 2009)

I might be able to lend my voice. I am a singer, mostly, but i have done some acting. I dare say it would be a great deal easier doing voice overs than acting on stage.

Sorry to say, but i have no skills with modeling save for with clay. I can draw to a cartain extent but nothing special. So i can't offer anything more than my voice and that may not even be much.


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 29, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> This would practicly rape the game, mutations maybe but seriously? no.



No no no, it's not mutations. It's one of the vaults or some other lab of some sort. They're doing genetic experiments. I know for a fact that it's not impossible to change humans into... well, anything else with the right modifications. It isnt even gene splicing, though that might work too. 

But it's definitely NOT mutations brought on by the radiation. That is incredibly unlikely and even if it were, nothing cute, fluffy OR intelligent would come out of it. It would be something like the super mutants, just without the strength, mobility and... well, life... Radiation DAMAGES DNA, it doesnt change it. So any mutation brought on by radiation exposure would be harmful, if it didnt just kill you by causing cancer. 

Anyways, from what Krisfox is saying, it will fit within the fallout 3 canon. I don't claim to understand anything of the fallout universe, so i dunno if it will or not. 

But, from what i've played of the game, none of the stuff relating to radiation follows reality in the slightest. The nuke in megaton shouldnt even give off radiation, since the atoms used in it are encased within a super strong, nearly foot thick shell of incredibly strong metal. You could drop a bus on it and nothing would happen. Hell, you could even tamper with the electronics and nothing would happen, so long as you didnt trigger the primer that would cause the explosion that would split the atoms within. 

Sorry for the rant. It's just that people are saying furries in fallout 3 would be unrealistic and wouldnt fit in the game, but they don't even see how unrealistic the games reality is. Irritates me to no end. Just means they want to give you a hard time.

Run Rampant, Mind the Silence

*SILENT*_rampancy_


EDIT Awwww, my tag is "Lone Wolf" now. I liked Nerf Herder T_T. Don't even know what a nerf is, aside from those toy guns... BUT IT WAS STILL AWESOME!!!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> Sorry for the rant. It's just that people are saying furries in fallout 3 would be unrealistic and wouldnt fit in the game, but they don't even see how unrealistic the games reality is. Irritates me to no end. Just means they want to give you a hard time.



No, it means that this particular "unrealistic world" has a setting and a feel to it that would be disrupted by a "furry" mod.  I'm not sure why I even care anymore, Fallout 3 is not my favorite game and never will be, but the Fallout franchise which I had grown to love has taken a merciless beating with the fuck-up-stick over the years and that galls me.  The only really super positive thing I can say about Fallout 3 is that it's definitely better than Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel and Fallout Tactics.

You know, it's not like they couldn't have simply launched a post-apoc series of their own.  They had to cash in on the Fallout name.  That really pisses me off.

Anyways, you want to put furries in your Fallout 3, fine, you have that right.  I have the right to call you a fucking tasteless asstard when you post screenies of yet another mod of the same caliber as the stupid "nude Krystal companion" mod.

EDIT: "Nerf Herder" is a reference to a scene in Star Wars where Leia is insulting Han Solo.  She calls him a "scruffy nerf herder" or some such, and Solo replies indignantly "WHO'S SCRUFFY LOOKING?" or something like that.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 29, 2009)

There's a nude Krystal companion mod?


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 30, 2009)

> No, it means that this particular "unrealistic world" has a setting and a feel to it that would be disrupted by a "furry" mod. I'm not sure why I even care anymore, Fallout 3 is not my favorite game and never will be, but the Fallout franchise which I had grown to love has taken a merciless beating with the fuck-up-stick over the years and that galls me. The only really super positive thing I can say about Fallout 3 is that it's definitely better than Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel and Fallout Tactics.



I suppose i did skip that point, but still; It's not like it's going to affect anybody who doesnt want to play it. Not gonna corrupt their game or ruin any later installments. Hell, so many people hate furries that this mod will probably be shunned by most every gamer. Deviant sub-cultures are cool like that.

They could have. They probably should have, rather than exposing what im gathering is a good series to their razor laced game design skills. But originality is out of style nowadays. Too much work for developers. And with the recession coming down hard on all industries EXCEPT the gaming industry, publishers aren't going to be taking any chances on anything that even thinks of pushing the boundaries. Companies like Valve, Bethesda and a few others i can't remember publish their own games, so you can expect to see more creative stuff from them... Even Bethesda might surprise us with Wet. Played the demo the other day and it's... interesting. Could use a bit more polish on the controls but that may have just been my ineptitude with an Xbox 360 controller.

Hey hey, come on, that's being a bit harsh, dontcha think? I mean, what if this mod turns out to be good? Like the Legends of the North mod for Oblivion. Very high quality, good voice acting and it had a level of immersion not present in the original game. What if this game turns out like that? Though, that may be a bit much to hope for. The Fallout and Oblivion modding communities aren't known for their quality so much as their impetuous urge to make things and to hell with the quality.

And, yeah, i'm a huge star wars fan. I know the scene. But i was more asking what a Nerf was. Or what the term "Nerf Herder" implies in the star wars universe. I still like the title Nerf Herder, rather than lone wolf. Lone Wolf is so cliche' it's published by EA(horrible unintentional rhyme.)


Run Rampant, Mind the Silence

*SILENT*_rampancy_

Oh, and lol at the guy before me. Talk about perfect comedic timing. We're having a nice, civilized exchange of posts, and he picks out the one sentence involving the idea of a naked female and just HAS to comment on it in the most blunt manner possible. Bravo dude, bravo.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep  I know there's a mod that adds Krystal in, but I didn't know there was one with nudity.


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you, Shireton, for proving 16 stereotypes right in one post. You win a cookie.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> Thank you, Shireton, for proving 16 stereotypes right in one post. You win a cookie trip to a death camp.



Fixed.

>:V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 30, 2009)

Shireton said:


> Yep  I know there's a mod that adds Krystal in, but I didn't know there was one with nudity.





ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, no sending people to death camps. The committee decided that was too harsh a punishment, so now it's only an interweb cookie and some unpleasant mockery directed at the offender.


----------



## Shireton (Oct 1, 2009)

You can punish me by sending me the mod


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2009)

Fuck No. Fallout doesn't need that shit.


----------



## Cepheus-Starhowl (Oct 3, 2009)

Lmao, the bawwing and whining (from all sides) in this thread is hilarious. I've never seen a thread trolled so hard. You REALLY make it sound like you were forced to play these mods and your life is now a swirling torrent of agony because of them!

Laudable job. If only someone wrote a virus that made your F3 textures and models into furry renditions.

More to the point, I've got no qualms with some furry mods to spice up the old F3 universe. There's actually a few screencaps of some such mods here on FA - Just search for "fallout 3" and sift through the fanfic or fanart to find them. If any of them are public, I haven't found them yet; most are personal projects.

But yes, despite any ridicule or infamy coming from it (that's never stopped any real furries before), there _are _people modding and playing Fallout, possibly as actively as there are people modding and playing Oblivion, being as mod-friendly as they are. Just check the underground, look around or take a crack at one of your own  Good luck! I'll have an eye open.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 3, 2009)

You know what, you're totally right, we're all ju...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2109034/
FFFFF KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Shireton (Oct 6, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You know what, you're totally right, we're all ju...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2109034/
> FFFFF KILL IT WITH FIRE.



That looked like some sort of mutated, horrifying Ratchet at first.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You know what, you're totally right, we're all ju...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2109034/
> FFFFF KILL IT WITH FIRE.



Harold disapproves of this faggotry.

:evil:


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Oct 7, 2009)

That was scary... Really, scary. T__T Okay, nobody make a mod like that, please. Jeez, that's just... bad. Not like... okay, well there's nothing really i can do to make a funny out of this, that's how bad it is.

Guy making this mod, please do a better job with models than that, and if you lack that ability, get somebody else to do it. That just looked like the base super mutant model with a new texture and lombax ears pasted on it's head.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 7, 2009)

It's kind of sad seeing people say that Furries automatically ruin videogames. What makes it ironic is that you guys ARE furries. I agree, furries don't need to be involved in everything, but the ammount of good games with furries as playable characters in them these days is dangerously low in my opinion. And GREAT games with furries as playable characters these days are practically non-exsistent.

I don't play Fallout, so I could care less.



LotsOfNothing said:


> You know what, you're totally right, we're all ju...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2109034/
> FFFFF KILL IT WITH FIRE.


 
One word: ...Ouch!


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> No, we're criticizing your idea because it's rationale, core design, lore and the way it fits (or rather, does not) are either crappy, stupid or not fitting.
> 
> It being a mod doesn't make it exempt from criticism, you want to develop something for a game, be prepared to be criticized like a game developer.
> 
> Now grow a pair of balls.



i thought this was funny you think furrys make logical sense that's a joke, and also trolling in a sea of trolls is counter productive


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2009)

fox415 said:


> i thought this was funny you think furrys make logical sense that's a joke, and also trolling in a sea of trolls is counter productive



What?


----------



## SILENTrampancy (Oct 21, 2009)

So, is this mod still in development, or is it a lost cause?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

fox415 said:


> i thought this was funny you think furrys make logical sense that's a joke, and also trolling in a sea of trolls is counter productive


 

Fail troll is fail.

You've seen the centaurs in Fallout 3, no? If you knew anything about the Fallout lore, you'd know that that is what happens when you fuse a dog to a human. Bam, there's your furries. Everyone go nuts.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Stupid thread is stupid. Fucking furries putting furries in everything.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly don't see why a splicer story in Fo3 should make a lot of people here butthurt and make the "furries ruin everything" excuse. I really don't care if this mod is made or not.

Although it always puzzled me as to why Bethesda excluded lycanthropes from Oblivion yet keep vampires.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Although it always puzzled me as to why Bethesda excluded lycanthropes from Oblivion yet keep vampires.



Oh, that's easy.  They were too fucking lazy to put them in.  They were too fucking lazy/in too much of a big fat rush to put a lot of stuff into Oblivion.  You know M'aiq the Liar? I'm talking about the Oblivion M'aiq, not the Morrowind one.  He's basically just a mouthpiece that tells you how stupid/ungrateful you are for asking such things of Bethesda.  NO WEREWOLVES IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  NO CROSSBOWS AND THROWN WEAPONS IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  NO MOUNTED COMBAT IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  Fuck you, M'aiq, fuck you, Beth.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh, that's easy.  They were too fucking lazy to put them in.  They were too fucking lazy/in too much of a big fat rush to put a lot of stuff into Oblivion.  You know M'aiq the Liar? I'm talking about the Oblivion M'aiq, not the Morrowind one.  He's basically just a mouthpiece that tells you how stupid/ungrateful you are for asking such things of Bethesda.  NO WEREWOLVES IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  NO CROSSBOWS AND THROWN WEAPONS IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  NO MOUNTED COMBAT IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR M'AIQ.  Fuck you, M'aiq, fuck you, Beth.



In that case, people should make a restoration mod for Oblivion to include that stuff which should be default in an Elder Scrolls game anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> In that case, people should make a restoration mod for Oblivion to include that stuff which should be default in an Elder Scrolls game anyway.



They've been doing some of that, actually.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They've been doing some of that, actually.



Do you know some that particularly involve werewolves and extra equipment?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Do you know some that particularly involve werewolves and extra equipment?



Yeah, but not by exact name... hold on a sec.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Tes4Mod:Mods

This is a place to START searching, gives you links to a number of sites that have mods and such.  Also, Google "oblivion werewolf mod" when all else fails.  I know they exist.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, but not by exact name... hold on a sec.
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Tes4Mod:Mods
> 
> This is a place to START searching, gives you links to a number of sites that have mods and such.  Also, Google "oblivion werewolf mod" when all else fails.  I know they exist.



This one sounds nice...
http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=oblivionmods.Detail&id=2000


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Stupid thread is stupid. Fucking furries putting furries in everything.



Sorry, but this. It's nuclear war. Fantasy games, sure, infact I like a few, but this is a little far.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

umm its fallout were you get your brain probed and abducted by aliens so furrys make sense


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH_YkaMS06c


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH_YkaMS06c



O_O WTF


----------



## I Hate You (Oct 30, 2009)

No, this is a horrible idea and you should kill yourself for thinking of it.

Actually, I got an idea on how to improve on it, make them enemies so I can dismember and slaughter them in horrible ways!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm its fallout were you get your brain probed and abducted by aliens so furrys make sense



What the fuck have you been playing, there aren't any alien abductions in the series.  Except for a retarded (DEFINITELY NOT CANON) special encounter in Fallout 3 and a joking reference special encounter in the first Fallout about aliens, there are NO FUCKING ALIENS.

Edit: Those damn Wanamingos in Fallout 2 are not really aliens, they're FEV freaks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck have you been playing, there aren't any alien abductions in the series.  Except for a retarded (DEFINITELY NOT CANON) special encounter in Fallout 3 and a joking reference special encounter in the first Fallout about aliens, there are NO FUCKING ALIENS.
> 
> Edit: Those damn Wanamingos in Fallout 2 are not really aliens, they're FEV freaks.









There are in fact aliens and alien abduction stuff in Fallout 3's final DLC: Mothership Zeta.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> There are in fact aliens and alien abduction stuff in Fallout 3's final DLC: Mothership Zeta.



That's Bethesda and their digital dickery.  Not canon, and fucking retarded.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That's Bethesda and their digital dickery.  Not canon, and fucking retarded.



Wasn't Fallout 3 not canon to begin with?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wasn't Fallout 3 not canon to begin with?



...

Point taken.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 31, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I honestly don't see why a splicer story in Fo3 should make a lot of people here butthurt and make the "furries ruin everything" excuse. I really don't care if this mod is made or not.
> 
> Although it always puzzled me as to why Bethesda excluded lycanthropes from Oblivion yet keep vampires.



The "Yaio Gai" or however they are spelled reminded me of werewolves, but I read somewhere, I think on a Fallout Wiki that they were mutated black bears.

If I had a PC that would run Fallout 3, I'd absolutely get some furry mods if they were available. As well as some weapon mods, the game seriously lacks a Desert Eagle!


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

I Hate You said:


> No, this is a horrible idea and you should kill yourself for thinking of it.
> 
> Actually, I got an idea on how to improve on it, make them enemies so I can dismember and slaughter them in horrible ways!



You mean like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD2iLNTt0Kg but with furrys.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> The "Yaio Gai" or however they are spelled reminded me of werewolves, but I read somewhere, I think on a Fallout Wiki that they were mutated black bears.
> 
> If I had a PC that would run Fallout 3, I'd absolutely get some furry mods if they were available. As well as some weapon mods, the game seriously lacks a Desert Eagle!



i prefer the M-1 Garand, M-1903, M1911A1. though i still would like to see Military mods.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> The "Yaio Gai" or however they are spelled reminded me of werewolves, but I read somewhere, I think on a Fallout Wiki that they were mutated black bears.
> 
> If I had a PC that would run Fallout 3, I'd absolutely get some furry mods if they were available. As well as some weapon mods, the game seriously lacks a Desert Eagle!



I was actually talking about a lack of werewolves in Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, not Fallout 3.

Not sure why they excluded Desert Eagles in Fo3, they had them in Fo2 although the revolver outclasses it. I would like to see a .44 pistol that doesn't suck.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was actually talking about a lack of werewolves in Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, not Fallout 3.
> 
> Not sure why they excluded Desert Eagles in Fo3, they had them in Fo2 although the revolver outclasses it. I would like to see a .44 pistol that doesn't suck.



Paulson's .44, The Mysterious Stranger's .44 are both good, if you use any other in V.A.T.S. the scope screws something up.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Paulson's .44, The Mysterious Stranger's .44 are both good, if you use any other in V.A.T.S. the scope screws something up.



The Blackhawk! I love that weapon in FO3... Weapon of choice!

But I'd prefer a D. Eagle .50, get a bit more kick, and an extra round.



lupinealchemist said:


> I was actually talking about a lack of werewolves in Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, not Fallout 3.
> 
> Not sure why they excluded Desert Eagles in Fo3, they had them in Fo2 although the revolver outclasses it. I would like to see a .44 pistol that doesn't suck.



They were in all the Fallout titles except F/O3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> The Blackhawk! I love that weapon in FO3... Weapon of choice!
> 
> But I'd prefer a D. Eagle .50, get a bit more kick, and an extra round.



i just dont like the scope on em'.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i just dont like the scope on em'.



Then don't put one on it... Unless it's got the 10" barrel, then it's like a fucking miniaturized rifle!

I know of a Desert Eagle mod for F/O3, about two or three actually. I didn't take much interest in keeping track of it because my computer kinda sucks. One of them would be good for a "unique" weapon, it had a nice chinese dragon design on it with a 30 round mag that stuck out of the bottom about 12 inches... I didn't like the mag though...

But, TBH, the 10 MM pistol looks like it's based off a Desert Eagle. It's damn near obvious when you look at the slide from the side...

*Edit*

Memory serves me quite poorly, it's not a dragon design, it's like a floral design... http://planetfallout.gamespy.com/mods/192/Rawlings-Desert-Eagle


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Then don't put one on it... Unless it's got the 10" barrel, then it's like a fucking miniaturized rifle!



no, in Fallout 3, they had a chance to do something great with Callahan's Magnum, but NOOOOOO, HAD TO PUT A SCOPE ON IT. cant do the scene from Dirty Harry.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, in Fallout 3, they had a chance to do something great with Callahan's Magnum, but NOOOOOO, HAD TO PUT A SCOPE ON IT. cant do the scene from Dirty Harry.



Who's magnum?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Paulson's .44, The Mysterious Stranger's .44 are both good, if you use any other in V.A.T.S. the scope screws something up.



You can only get the MS's .44 by cheating and using the console to call it into your inventory.  The thing does 9000 damage a shot.  Uber h4x weapon.

The Deagles in the first 2 Fallouts were decent weapons.  They DID have higher magazine capacity than the revolver in FO2, and superior range, but the revolver had a deliciously low AP cost for firing, and with the speedloader upgrade it got a super-fast reload and a slight improvement in range.  .44 with speedloader was one of the BEST weapons for early to mid-game.

Revolvers look ballsier, though, so why bother with Deagles?

Also, .454 Casull revolver > .50AE Deagle.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Who's magnum?


Callahan, Dirty Harry Callahan, you know Clint Eastwood?


Tycho said:


> You can only get the MS's .44 by cheating and using the console to call it into your inventory.  The thing does 9000 damage a shot.  Uber h4x weapon.
> 
> The Deagles in the first 2 Fallouts were decent weapons.  They DID have higher magazine capacity than the revolver in FO2, and superior range, but the revolver had a deliciously low AP cost for firing, and with the speedloader upgrade it got a super-fast reload and a slight improvement in range.  .44 with speedloader was one of the BEST weapons for early to mid-game.
> 
> ...



i thought you could get him killed if there was a blast when he appeared? also Revolvers FTW. i wanna get Wild Bill's Sidearm and Paulson's soon.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Callahan, Dirty Harry Callahan, you know Clint Eastwood?



I never watch Dirty Harry... I know of the scene... and now I need to get the Broken Steel DLC... XD

@ Tyco: Why fuck with a .454 casull when I can go .500 S&W?
I'll stick with my .50 AE


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I never watch Dirty Harry... I know of the scene... and now I need to get the Broken Steel DLC... XD
> 
> @ Tyco: Why fuck with a .454 casull when I can go .500 S&W?
> I'll stick with my .50 AE



hell, .45 Single Action Army Revolver. dmn fine gun, damn fine.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> hell, .45 Single Action Army Revolver. dmn fine gun, damn fine.



Wouldn't that be kinda counter productive compaired to modern revolvers, I know how they reload... It would take forever... Lining up each casing, pushing them out one at a time, only to repeat the process putting in new bullets...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Wouldn't that be kinda counter productive compaired to modern revolvers, I know how they reload... It would take forever... Lining up each casing, pushing them out one at a time, only to repeat the process putting in new bullets...



are you going to get back up after a .45 going into you, and probably out you.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> are you going to get back up after a .45 going into you, and probably out you.



Are you going to get back up after a Desert Eagle .50 puts a hole in ya?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Are you going to get back up after a Desert Eagle .50 puts a whole in ya?



wait, why in hell would i wonder a barren Wasteland filled with giant bugs, mutants, raiders, robots, cannibals, mercs, and whatever the fuck a Deathclaw can be classified as?


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

Because it's much more exciting than living in a vault XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because it's much more exciting than living in a vault XD



left out a part, with only an old ass handgun?


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

Because it looks cool, and will work (against humans and small animals) for the first six rounds before running somewhere to hide long enough to reload!

The old .45 revolvers shot lead rounds, and are quite less powerful than most modern guns of the same caliber. Unless you up the grain to around 280 - 300 and turn that .45 into a .45 bomb!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because it looks cool, and will work (against humans and small animals) for the first six rounds before running somewhere to hide long enough to reload!
> 
> The old .45 revolvers shot lead rounds, and are quite less powerful than most modern guns of the same caliber. Unless you up the grain to around 280 - 300 and turn that .45 into a .45 bomb!



really though, why in hell would i only run around with a +400 year old design revolver and not have a back up?


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

Because you were being brutally tortured in that vault, and you needed to get out of there as fast as possible, and that just happened to be the closest gun you could grab?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 1, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Because you were being brutally gang-raped in that vault, and you needed to get out of there as fast as possible, and that just happened to be the closest gun you could grab?



kill someone and take their gun.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> kill someone and take their gun.



Like I said, closest gun you could find...


----------



## KrisFox (Nov 7, 2009)

SILENTrampancy said:


> So, is this mod still in development, or is it a lost cause?



Development is on hold tell I am back from deployment in Iraq.  I should have a substantial update in about a month.

For now here is a Falco, Fox, Krystal mod that actually looks good.

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/images/6187-1-1256056907.jpg

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6187

Not mine, and it is an adult rated mod.

Story line is of course a "crash landing".


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Are you going to get back up after a Desert Eagle .50 puts a hole in ya?


IT IS MORE HEAVY THEN MOST CARBINES AND SOME ASSAULT RIFLES (Example M-4 and AK-47)  AND IS ONE OF THE MOST UNWIELDY GUNS EVER. I have fired one. I'd take a bloody Glock 9 over it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> IT IS MORE HEAVY THEN MOST CARBINES AND SOME ASSAULT RIFLES (Example M-4 and AK-47)  AND IS ONE OF THE MOST UNWIELDY GUNS EVER. I have fired one. I'd take a bloody Glock 9 over it.



most people would take a Glock in that kind of enviorment, 1) they are abundent due to cheapness, 2) are actually pretty reliable, and 3) the ammo should be abundent.


----------



## Azure (Nov 7, 2009)

Why is this thread still in existence?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why is this thread still in existence?



i dont know, i thought it had died awhile back myself, what would you prefer in that kind of terrain, a Glock or a Desert Eagle?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Not mine, and it is an adult rated mod.



Shockeroo.

But Fallout 3 is supposed to be an M-rated game anyway.

Also, I'm guessing that tail of Falco's causes some funny clipping glitches :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 7, 2009)

KrisFox said:


> Development is on hold tell I am back from deployment in Iraq.  I should have a substantial update in about a month.
> 
> For now here is a Falco, Fox, Krystal mod that actually looks good.
> 
> ...




What...the fuck...


----------



## KrisFox (Dec 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> What...the fuck...


Lol


----------



## Mentova (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope all you retards talking about how the Desert Eagle is the BEZT GUN EVARZ! realize that it is NOT a personal defense weapon, its heavy, cumbersome, uncomfortable to shoot, jams, and isn't a very well crafted handgun. Seriously, if you want a big fuck off handgun get a revolver. I really wish they stopped putting the Desert Eagle in video games, as it has no place in warfare.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I noticed someone say that Furries don't need to be in every videogame. Okay, sure. But _name one good videogame in the last 3 years that does have them. (And they're not evil, either.)_


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> I noticed someone say that Furries don't need to be in every videogame. Okay, sure. But _name one good videogame in the last 3 years that does have them. (And they're not evil, either.)_



 Just because not many games with furries have come out doesn't mean you should shove them into games they don't belong in.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Cause the instant anything furry is added, IT IS RUINED
> 
> Fucking furries be ruining my games
> 
> only time you guys dont is in Unreal Tournament series due to the tournament accepts ANYONE entering it thus possible for anthros to appear


id rather have taped myu


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I hope all you retards talking about how the Desert Eagle is the BEZT GUN EVARZ! realize that it is NOT a personal defense weapon, its heavy, cumbersome, uncomfortable to shoot, jams, and isn't a very well crafted handgun. Seriously, if you want a big fuck off handgun get a revolver. I really wish they stopped putting the Desert Eagle in video games, as it has no place in warfare.



I have to agree slightly. To the untrained person a Desert Eagle shot can feel like a severe punch to the face due to the massive recoil. A 50. weapon does that to you. Hell I was surprised Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry could wield a 44. But that movie roxxors your boxxors so you can easily overlook it.

Anyway. A Desert Eagle is a favorite in video games. Like the M16 and the AK-47. Mostly because they are very iconic. It's simply a stretch of imagination, not total realism. 

Also am I the only one here who hated Fallout 3? As the thread title actually sounds offensive to me. Christ people are treating Fallout 3 like it's Final Fantasy VII. Acting as if they've never played a post apocalyptic game before. I hope Bethesda backs the fuck up on the next Fallout game as they are pissing me off now as a company. What with their murderous consoled games.


----------



## draconas109 (Dec 24, 2009)

wow, a good thread gone to shit. i will quote a post from memory "if you dont want furries in it, dont get the mod"
but no we go onto saying its shit and blah blah blah..... but seriously, 1 out of 300 games ive played has furries in it (in any possible thing) and ive been playing video games since i was 5.... therefor there isnt much of what ive seen. so yes *either get the mod and enjoy it, or not get it and shut the hell up about it*


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I have to agree slightly. To the untrained person a Desert Eagle shot can feel like a severe punch to the face due to the massive recoil. A 50. weapon does that to you. Hell I was surprised Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry could wield a 44. But that movie roxxors your boxxors so you can easily overlook it.



Hey, the .44 Mag is a pretty kickass round.  Knocks people (and pretty much anything else smaller than a bull elk, IIRC) down real good.  Having fired one I can honestly say that yes, the S&W M29 and its ilk are beasts to fire but are ultimately pretty good weapons.  They feel "right" when you hold and aim them.  The recoil's hellacious but you learn how to not let it overpower you given enough practice with the thing.  Holding and firing the thing with one hand is pretty preposterous though IMO, unless you have wrists of titanium and can press 300+ lbs. or something.



CryoScales said:


> Anyway. A Desert Eagle is a favorite in video games. Like the M16 and the AK-47. Mostly because they are very iconic. It's simply a stretch of imagination, not total realism.



The M16 and AK47 have earned the "iconic" status through decades of use by armies all over the world.  The AK47 for being rugged, widely used and relatively easy to operate/maintain, the M16 for being deadly accurate, technologically sophisticated and comparatively easy to fire.  The only thing the Deagle has going for it is the "I'M HUGE" factor and the Hollywood mystique surrounding the weapon.

There are SO many weapons that are MUCH more deserving of "iconic" status than the Deagle - the ubquitous Israeli masterpiece called the Uzi, the elegant and technologically intriguing Luger P.08, the fabled Thompson M1928 "Tommy Gun"...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 28, 2009)

draconas109 said:


> *either get the mod and enjoy it, or not get it and shut the hell up about it*


^this

Fallout 3 is an okay game, but I'd rather have Bioware touch the franchise.


----------



## Jardenon (Jan 13, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Burrows
> 
> :l
> 
> And NO, furries don't need to be involved in everything.




yes they do, shut up.


----------



## Jardenon (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just because not many games with furries have come out doesn't mean you should shove them into games they don't belong in.




Well they do belong in fallout 3.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 14, 2010)

A very well thought out story... But not for fallout 3. If it was fallout 3, they would probably become some sort of sick, deformed creature like feral ghouls.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a flippin' FPS
Bloody pretend you're a blue tailed purple eyed whatever you are and shut up


----------

